# Conneaut River 12/17



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Had a Great day on the river today as I hooked into many many fish and lost a lot too ! With the River temps back up to 43 degrees and the full moon it was like the fish were on steroids ! They were Constantly showing off there acrobatic skills and lightning fast speed and ability to change directions on a dime ! Weather is not looking good the next couple days so it may be a while before I get out again !


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice work! You definitely put in the time out there for sure and have great success. All the best going forward 👊 🎣 

Don.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Nice work! You definitely put in the time out there for sure and have great success. All the best going forward 👊 🎣
> 
> Don.


Thank You 😊


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Great post & thanks for the analysis, temp & moon. Thursday, up in the river the fishing was good in the afternoon but as it got to late afternoon & temps were rising it was phenomenal. The fish were like you said, crazy strong, jumping & great fighters. 
Smaller ones thought they were big ones & big ones fought like rodeo bulls.
Between 3 guys fishing in the same area it was the most fish I've seen caught in a 2 hour time frame.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

I’m curious if you find any time of day to generally be more productive? Or if this time of year it doesn’t matter as much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

Got some long fish and some footballs. Always cool to see different morphologies. What type puts up a better fight per body weight? Long and slender? Or football shaped?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

PB&J said:


> Got some long fish and some footballs. Always cool to see different morphologies. What type puts up a better fight per body weight? Long and slender? Or football shaped?


. I would say the footballs do !


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Now we have different strains being stocked now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

snag said:


> Now we have different strains being stocked now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because of Covid they stocked the Shasta strain ! They couldn’t get any from Michigan or Wisconsin last year !


----------

